# The house I grew up in is for sale.



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

My mom passed away last year and the homestead home is for sale. Link

http://www.sawbuck.com/property/Greater_Boston/01824_Chelmsford/9998906-52-Linwood-Street.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Beautiful tree lined street.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

It is a really nice house. My Dad was in house building and it is well built.

It is a nice location the people who live there still walk up and down the street and stop to talk to everyone.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful place, and I bet you hate to see it go.

I see you are in Pennsboro now---I use to live up the road from there in Wilbur!


----------

